# Weekend Boxing RoundUp



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Courtesy of Bad Left Hook-



> Cancun, Mexico
> 
> Sergio Thompson TKO-2 Jorge Linares: The finish here wasn't completely conclusive, as Thompson (22-2, 20 KO) floored Linares, but it wasn't terribly hard. A bad cut opened up, which caused the doctor to stop the fight. Linares (31-3, 20 KO) didn't seem infuriated or anything, though. I don't know, the way it was going, it seemed inevitable that Thompson was going to find him at some point again anyway. Linares, 26, has a world of talent, but I'm going to go out on the limb now and say it's just not happening. However I won't be 100% stunned if they book the DeMarco-Linares rematch anyway, which was set for July 7.
> 
> ...


Stoked to see Pavlik and Abaham back on form (of sorts). People online have been knocking Pavlik's level of opponent, but you can't expect a man to come off of rehab and put him in there with the world's finest straight away. Good hooks from him, hope he takes a step up and gets a bit more regular with his fights.

Abraham seems to be stepping up his agression, hope he now found he can't be passive or he'll get Ward/Dirrell/Froch'ed all over again. I still feel he's too small for Super-MW and should get his ass back down to MW as he'd fit in just right with increased aggression.

Linhares was a shocker, the kid has so much going for him but got a couple of bad breaks, time will tell on whether he can string anything significant together, but he could still be a good one to keep an eye on.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I wish I could get into boxing again, it seems there's still a decent amount of activity running through it.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

M.C said:


> I wish I could get into boxing again, it seems there's still a decent amount of activity running through it.


There is just as much Boxing on a weekend as there is MMA just gotta know where to look for it :thumbsup:


----------

